# turkey day grub



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Aside from the standard fare anyone make something "different" ?*


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't prepare anything different as I went to the Ms. relative's house. She's from the Caribbean and I saw a platter full of fried red snapper prepared escovitch style. My moms was Scandinavian - Danish & Swedish - so growing up in my house, spicy collard greens also never made the Turkey Day menu. I had a wonderful time.

:beer:


----------

